# Microphone Mute Key



## OfficialSam

Okay I have no idea if this is even the right place to ask, but I am running Windows 8.1 so yeah idk. I would really like to have a microphone mute key on my keyboard. I have no way of muting except going into Recording devices and I don't want to do that. On my keyboard at the top I have a few keys mean't for other things, such as one on the end which opens up the Music app, and i'd like to just change one of those keys to a mute key for my microphone. I have a Blue Snowball microphone if that helps. I also have the Alienware Multimedia Keyboard that came with my Alienware X51.


----------



## OfficialSam

Help? Please....


----------



## spunk.funk

Maybe this will help: Microphone Mute Keyboard Shortcut | Darren McCall

Here are other keyboard shortcuts for Windows 8: Windows 8 Keyboard Shortcuts for Alienware Systems | Dell US


----------



## OfficialSam

Tried that, while it did mute my microphone, it muted the wrong one. I currently have 2 microphones, the broken one on my headset, and my Blue Snowball. It muted the broken one. Also muted my sound as well so I couldn't hear, not sure why.


----------

